# Cinderella



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Here's my little girl, getting quite large already! 
Her registered name is Pace County Annabea, and she's bred to my ND buck, Breck. 
He is supposed to be registered, but isn't yet due to the fact that the breeder has been really busy and was having trouble with getting his papers in order. :shrug: I've been communicating via email with her, but I don't get a lot of info. :/ Hopefully she will get it done soon- I know I'm going to want to keep any doelings, and my aim is to eventually raise quality registered milk and show Nigerians, so I would like all of them to be registered. I never thought it would take this long to get him registered.
He has some Twincreeks lines, I believe, but I would have to check again..

She's due either Jan 6th or Jan 10th-she had a five day heat when she was bred, so not sure which one took, hopefully the first. 

I really hope she has triplets, what do y'all think?  She's pretty round already...


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

She's a pretty girl! Very round, she'll look like a bowling ball before she kids  Do you have a picture of Breck?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Here's Breck, the buck she's bred to.  Sorry I don't have any set up of either of them... they're both rather ornery about being held in place, and they're both a little people-shy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No pic of Breck? But she is very round indeed! Happy kidding


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my is she ever round , lolol She looks so sweet  What a kissable face !
I say trips , two doelings and a buckling  
I hope you get the bucks papers quickly. Praying for pink for ya :kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I love goats in black. Pretty girl you have there.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like Breck didn't upload?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sorry everybody!! I didn't realize Breck didn't load, and then I couldn't get back to the computer for a while. 
I'll try again in a bit, I'm on my sister's kindle right now, no pics.  

And thank you!!  She's not the friendliest goat in the world, but she's sweet and quiet. I'm really excited to see what she has. I don't know her kidding history other than that she's had singles and twins before (she's about six, six and half years old), so I'm hoping that means a good chance of trips. 

Lol, Laura, that's what I'm hoping too, two does and buck, since I'm trying to pay for all my own goats costs. I would not have any need if the buck kids whatsoever anyway, so if I can sell one it'll help out. 
And of course the more does the better!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I was trying get her to walk around today, get her exercise and all- but the poor thing is so fat already that she was huffing and puffing after about two minutes. d:
I didn't have the heart to run her anymore, but I know she needs the exercise. :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay, let's see if it works this time:


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Pretty little feller- I love chamoisee patterns - I have a buck that looks a great deal like him only he's more of mahogany brown color because his dam had some boer in her. Then I have another little "buck in training" lol that is the color of Breck.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks; I love him too.  I really like buckskin and chamoisee colors.
I hope Ella has at least one of either of those.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She is very pretty and very big! He's a nice looking buck  I don't know anything about ND's, or smaller breeds, but IMO they are both nice, and will be fun to see what kind of color they produce!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks! I can't wait to see the colors too!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I can't wait to see the babies Ella will have!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow her due date is getting close ! Very exciting


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Geez ! I can't get over Breck's horns ! Very elegant 
The black and white picture is awesome ! 
He looks stunning , what a gorgeous young man he is !


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yep! I'm getting excited- all this time I keep wondering if she's just fooling me, but she's finally getting more of an udder!! I even shaved it today so I can monitor it better as it grows. 
I took some pics, but I have to upload them from the camera and all, so maybe tomorrow I'll post them.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Geez ! I can't get over Breck's horns ! Very elegant
> The black and white picture is awesome !
> He looks stunning , what a gorgeous young man he is !


And an escape artist as well.  he's gotten out of his pen too many times to count lately. I can't fix it either, cause we don't have enough fencing... He basically climbs up the straight, four foot high cattle panel and gets out over the top and straight to the doe pen! I'd be totally mad at him except they're all bred, so he can't do any harm. 
I finally just put both the bucks in with the girls for now. I'm gonna have to figure out how to fix their pen.. :scratch:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thank you, by the way Laura.  I love his looks too, but I had hoped he'd be a bit friendlier by now... He wasn't handled much before I got him, an he's still very hard to get close to... 
I haven't heard from the breeder in a couple of months, even though I've tried to contact her several times. :/ I was really hoping for registered kids so that's kind of a bummer..
Also his lines and conformation aren't exactly what I'm looking for in my herd, and I want to gradually cull all horned goats, so I'm afraid he may have to find a new home before very long. 
I'm almost glad he isn't friendlier, else I would never be able to learn him go...
I definitely plan on keeping at least one kid out of him, though.  I think I would even consider keeping a buckling, maybe as a whether pet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My buck was 18 months old when I got him and never touched...not for hooves even.They were a mess....but, now I have him to the point I can at least get him to feed out of my hand. If I go in his pen, though, he has to be caught because he is scared to death. When I put him on the milk stand to do care, he literally shakes...and will not eat, his eyes look like they will pop out any second. I feel so bad when I have to do anything  BUT.....
Other than feeling bad for him, I like it in a way because he never even thinks about challenging people, so that is one good thing. He is also horned.
Your guy is very cool looking, too bad he is not what you wanted for your herd.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's exactly how Breck is. ^^:eyeroll: If I touch his hind legs or tail, he about does a back flip. 

Yeah, it is sad.  I feel like I could get him friendlier if I had time, but I just don't; and with the other reasons I mentioned that I wouldn't keep him, I don't think I need to worry about socializing him. :/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He has come a long way though...at first he was so scared, I couldn't get him to even come close enough to eat grain...now he will talk to me if he sees me coming with it or some tree clippings 

I know, time is fleeting for sure.....what type of buck are you looking to get?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yes, Breck was the same. He will let me pet him now, but ONLY while he's eating. :roll: But any other time he will run from me...

A PB registered, Nigerian from excellent milking lines and with great conformation!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know, I think if I do replace Dallas I will get a registered Nubian buck...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Tonight I got my brother to help me and we started on a pen that will be right outside my bedroom.  so I'll be keeping Ella there so I can keep a very close eye on her. 
We dragged the bucks shelter over (it's small, and on skids) for her to use, and the bucks will be staying in the pen that she was in, which is further from the house.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good thinkin'


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Got it up tonight! Turned the shelter so i can see straight into it from my window, and I even hooked up a light too! 
I love having them this close! (I have my other two nine month old nds with her so she's not lonely) I won't want to put them back after she kids. 
I'm thinking expand this pen and make it permanent....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....good! That's a great idea...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Here are some pics from today; the others I took weren't too good, so I took new ones. 









Getting very round!









Tubby









And a wee little udder coming along....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's huge! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Her belly is almost to the ground :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Those kids certainly aren't doing anything good for her pasterns! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

> Her belly is almost to the ground


I know, lol! :lol: We keep saying that. 



> Those kids certainly aren't doing anything good for her pasterns!


Yeah, I cringe when I think about it; they're so weak to begin with. :/


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I think today may be the day!!! :wahoo:
I was thinking that she was due the 10th (five day heat) but apparently the 6th, the first one must've taken after all, because I am pretty sure she won't last another day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh how exciting!!  too bad she won't wait till the tenth! That's my birthday!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Haha, well sorry, but I don't think you'd be getting any of these babies anyway. :greengrin:
Unless she has 2 does and a buckling, then I _might_ let you have the boy. 

Happy almost birthday!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No but it would still be cool! 

Oh gee thanks  lol! 

Thanks


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yayay!!! happy kidding!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No but it would still be cool!
> 
> Oh gee thanks  lol!
> 
> Thanks


:laugh:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

So I don't think she was quite as close as I first thought, but I think she very well could go tonight...
I'm just a teeny bit worried though since she seems _so _uncomfortable, but then I guess that's to be expected. Poor thing looks like a beached whale. :roll:
It's rather humorous (and slightly worrisome to me) to see her; she lays on her side with her tummy sticking way up, and since her udder's so full, her back leg sticks out and she just looks completely incapacitated. :laugh: 
I really think it could be tonight sometime, or tomorrow morning, but I'm sure she has her own schedule to go by...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor baby  Prayers all goes smoothly


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thank you, I do appreciate prayers. :hug: I've been praying a lot today, I just want everything to go perfectly normally and easily. :?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

K so I'm getting a bit more worried. :?

She looks so close -even the discharge and all- but she's not had any contractions.. :scratch:

She looks intensely uncomfortable and won't stop lying on her side, which as I said before is a surprising and somewhat alarming sight.... I mean, she's showing like every sign in the book of imminent kidding, but without contractions. :?

I went in two fingers twice today, first time around 2:00 pm ish, and she was dilated then and the second time as well, but I didn't feel anything like a kid or even a bubble.
Should I be worried??????


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok so she has discharge? udder is tight and ready..pooch is loose and baggie, she has is dilated...layingon her side concerns me...maybe the babies aret postioned right? how is she? alert and relaxed or wide eye and looks like she is going to panic? 
does she roll from side to side like she is trying to get babies in place? You said in your thread sheis due the 10th, could she be in early stages of labor? Maybe like layingon her side? is that normal for her? the side thing?
sorry just trying to get a picture


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay, lets see...

She was due either the 6th or the 10th, not sure cause she had a five day heat...
her bag is full but not tight or shiny
she looks uncomfortable, not very alert
she has been pawing the ground and stretching all day, so I thought for sure she'd go by tonight anyway...
But she hasn't had any real contractions, just maybe a few tiny ones here and there
tail is loose, kids have dropped I'm pretty sure

I am a bit worried the kids are in the wrong pos. too, I just thought it was odd that she hasn't even tried to push....
But she does look like something may be wrong... :?

I guess I'm just wondering if I should try to go in or is it too early?? I don't want to do it if she just needs time; on the other hand I don't want to wait till it's too late...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> alert and relaxed or wide eye and looks like she is going to panic?


She doesn't look like she's going to panic, however she does look unhappy....



> does she roll from side to side like she is trying to get babies in place? Maybe like layingon her side? is that normal for her? the side thing?
> sorry just trying to get a picture


Yes to the first...

No, she doesn't ever lay on her side like that, that's why I'm worried. She didn't start that till this evening.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When you went in before...Were you feeling a dilated cervix or were you feeling empty space? I mean has the cervix actually moved into position close enough to feel it?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

goathiker said:


> When you went in before...Were you feeling a dilated cervix or were you feeling empty space? I mean has the cervix actually moved into position close enough to feel it?


Hmm.... I didn't know it "moved", so I guess I don't know..
I guess just empty space, I'm not really sure. Sorry, that's not very helpful. :/


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just before labor the birth canal gets really short. That happens when they start looking hunched. If you go in again, feel for a rubbery donut shape. It could be the size of your finger or starting to open with a hole in the middle, or open all the way so that your hand can barely fit through into the uterus. This is a little goat right?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

K so she's been alternating laying on her side and standing in one place, very still and sort of dejected looking...
She isn't in extreme pain or anything I don't believe; I don't think she's even in labor, but it's hard to tell....

If the kids were really tangled up, could that alone prevent her going into labor if she was going to?? Sorry if that's confusing. I can't seem to word anything properly right now, it's been a long day. :roll:

Just as a warning, sometimes the internet gets turned off at night here, so if I suddenly disappear that's why.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Just before labor the birth canal gets really short. That happens when they start looking hunched. If you go in again, feel for a rubbery donut shape. It could be the size of your finger or starting to open with a hole in the middle, or open all the way so that your hand can barely fit through into the uterus. This is a little goat right?


Yes, a rather small Nigerian doe.
She has looked hunched all day, so maybe it's all the way open? I was just assuming it was before. :shrug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if her udder is not tight, then there is a chance she needs more time..the stretching is her getting babies in position. sounds like she is progressing, goats do this on their own time, and can frustate us!
I might get her to stand up, feel for kids movement, and if her water has not broke, give her a bit more time ...it sounds like she is just setting up..the laying on he side could mean she might need some help, but dont panic, just watch her closely...if you feel the need to check again, feel for what Goathikers explained..
Is this her first kidding?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If it's open then she should have been showing contractions to open it and you should feel a kid right there. Dang, I hate not being able to SEE what's going on. 

Gentle cervix checks at this point won't hurt her. When a human has a baby, they do it about every hour. The birth will cleanse so, no antibiotics are needed for that type of thing. 

Usually with mal-positioned kids, you are going to see labor and then it will stop. They don't normally just not go into labor at all.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think she needs more time as well. With no distress, just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> if her udder is not tight, then there is a chance she needs more time..the stretching is her getting babies in position.


That's what I would conclude normally, she just worried me for a moment there, she looked so ridiculously beached.  :lol:



> I might get her to stand up, feel for kids movement, and if her water has not broke, give her a bit more time ...it sounds like she is just setting up..the laying on he side could mean she might need some help, but dont panic, just watch her closely...if you feel the need to check again, feel for what Goathikers explained..
> Is this her first kidding?


Her water hasn't broken yet I don't think.

No, she is over six and has had kids more than once before. I don't know exactly how many but I believe single(s) and twins..

It is possible she's just being the drama queen that she is and is just trying to freak me out as much as possible. 
She is like that about other stuff too, even just getting something squirted down her throat. she will make a big deal of it and pretend to choke and all.  So hopefully that's all it is.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Uh oh


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thank goodness ! There you are ! I thought we lost you !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It is hard not being there to see her...I think regular checks is a good idea...as long as she seem calm, no water breaking, I would give a bit more time..but follow your gut..you know your doe, we can talk through the machanics but you see her..


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Usually with mal-positioned kids, you are going to see labor and then it will stop. They don't normally just not go into labor at all.


That's what I keep telling myself, lol. I just got worried and had to have some reassurance from y'all. 

I know what you mean; I hate having to type everything. It would be so much easier to just say it all on a phone or something. :hair:

I will keep checking every so often, probably won't sleep much tonight. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh thank goodness ! There you are ! I thought we lost you !


Ha, lol, no just slow typer.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its good to ask and talk it through..evey goat is different and every kidding can be different..being 6 years old, she is a pro and I bet she will be just fine...check on her often...Bet we will see babies before long


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Its good to ask and talk it through..evey goat is different and every kidding can be different..being 6 years old, she is a pro and I bet she will be just fine...check on her often...Bet we will see babies before long


  I sure hope so!! Thanks :hug: It really does help to talk it through, even if only to calm my nerves. 
I've been waiting on her to have kids for like nine months now. It had been so long I wasn't even all that excited anymore... just didn't feel like it would ever happen, you know?
But I think I just got excited again! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I checked on her again. She really does seem fine now, I mean, not ditressed or anything, just very close. Her udder is still not tight.

I realized what she's waiting on- it's supposed to rain tomorrow here. :doh:
Sometimes I think it's not that goats always kid in bad weather, but that when a goat kids, the weather turns. :roll:
"Every time a bell rings...." kind of thing, lol.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:leap: :leap: leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:

:stars: :stars:  :stars:

Y'all were right, she just needed a bit more time. 
She had twin girls!!!!! I really thought shed have three, but there's just two! :shocked: and one is gold!!!! 
She seriously waited till I was just drifting to sleep (about 11:30) and let out a yell. :roll: she did perfect, and it was no more than 30 minutes start to finish. 
Took them a while to nurse because they could find the teat- Cinderella is so short that even her own babies have to go down on their knees to nurse. :laugh:

The gold one (brown eyes) was first, I don't know what position because Ella just had to be outside the shelter in the dark and I couldn't tell what with dropping the flashlight and all.  Plus the sack didn't break with her.. 
The second one is all black except for a teensy bit of brown and white on her head, and a white tip on her tail. And blue eyes! I think her face looks like her daddy's.  actually both of them have more of a dished face like Breck.
She came out with both front legs back, but that didn't stop Ella, she was out before I could pull her legs forward. 
They are doing fine and trying to explore everything.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

SQUEEEE!!! they're SOOO cute!!!!! 

congrats on healthy babies.

i love that little gold one. it looks like she has a white ankle bracelet on her back left leg.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! How adorable!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

So I just did a long post and it ate it! :doh:


She had twin girls!!!!  :leap: that took a while, so I think I will re-write it in a bit, sorry about that.  anyway, they're doing fine, and I will post pics and more details in a bit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I see your post above.. And it has pics and all..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats Sarah!!! Kudos for Cinderella!!! ..both of you did good!!! and those babies are beautiful....!!! now you know Cinderellas kidding habits, next season will be so much easier on you lol


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I see your post above.. And it has pics and all..


Oh good! I didn't want to type it all again. :lol:
It had said there was an error when sending and I had canceled, so I,didn't think it when through. 

Thanks everybody!!  I'm so happy she had two girls!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh sorry I thought I'd posted this one where you can see her eyes better. :greengrin:









Ella's got experience with this, she's totally calm and happy. 









..









Posing. :lovey:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are so adorable!  so you keeping both or is one my early birthday gift?!  :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well I haven't really decided yet.... I mean, I don't think my little sister would let me sell either of them, and she really wants one to be hers.  so I'm considering whether I should let her have one, I think I'll have to.. 
Of course I'm in love with the gold one.  but I love little blackie too. 
I might just sell Breck for now and keep these girls.
It's tempting to breed my other two Nigies to him before I sell him, because I don't know when I'll get another buck, but I'm not sure.... Decisions! :GAAH: :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think you should keep them both  lol! But then again, I'm an enabler though  lol!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

:fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:So happy for you and 'Ella! Twin girls, how much better can that be? And, if I were you I'd keep both of them...otherwise you'd better give both to me! ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They are so sweet! Congrats Sarah  I would keep them both, breed Breck to your other girls, and sell him. You'll want a new buck in a year or two anyways.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're just so cute! I love the picture of the little gold one on her knees, nursing!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 
They're so cute wobbling around. They want to check everything out, lol. Their legs are so fluffy that they look like they're wearing little boots. :lol:

The gold one is a bit more feisty and the black is a bit more laid back.  
I'm sure I'll keep both of them.  
Sydney, I may do that, but the main reason I'm not sure I want to is because Breck isn't registered, and I was hoping to have an all registered herd. I was told he could be when I got him, but it never worked out. :/
But I may use him anyway, we'll see.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm probably going to sell my ND buck as well. Love him but not what my herd needs. You want him? :lol: He's polled, chamoise, and registered


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:laugh: Thanks, but I don't think I could afford him yet.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh yeah, not that it matter too much, but I forgot to mention what they weigh. 
They were a pretty good size, the black girl was around 3.40 lbs and the gold was 3.90 ish . (They kept wiggling so it's a general estimate, but pretty close anyway.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:doh: I came on here earlier to tell y'all their names and forgot looking at other threads! 

So their names are Ginger-Ginny for short- and Zoe.  I'm sure y'all can guess which is which. :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cute names


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I love them so adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Leslie!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the pic of the Ginger nursing, her little bum sticking out..lol..both are too cute...

I agree..breed your other two to your buck before selling...my as well get some babies out of him first : )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are *adorable !!!!!!!!!* :stars:
I want them :hugs: So cute , I just love Ginny !!! 
Congrats :hug::clap:


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Texaslass said:


> Oh yeah, not that it matter too much, but I forgot to mention what they weigh.
> They were a pretty good size, the black girl was around 3.40 lbs and the gold was 3.90 ish . (They kept wiggling so it's a general estimate, but pretty close anyway.


How did you weigh them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Laura, you want all baby goats! :laugh: 

But who wouldn't?!  lol!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol, Laura! I know, she is super cute, but I wish y'all could see Zoe in real life, she is just a _doll!_  she's littler than Ginny, more delicate, and has the teensiest nose. 

It's funny, Zoe has more of Breck's face, but Ella's temperament; she's more laid back, while Ginny has her Daddy's "tough" attitude about everything, lol. Ginger will squeal much louder when you pick her up than Zoe. :lol:
But I just love both, they are so sweet.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

goatlady1314 said:


> How did you weigh them?


In a bucket with a towel in it so they wouldn't just jump off- on a scale that's something like this: https://www.google.com/shopping/pro....9&ei=QUvPUv2eD6i02gWLl4H4BA&ved=0CNgBEKYrMAY

I wasn't sure what to call it.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh I wasnt sure how to weigh mine lol thanks


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well, it isn't exact to the dot, but it works for me, lol. It's accurate within a 0.10 lb range, I'd say.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , I do want all baby goats , lolol I have to try to get a handle on that , but i don't see it happening in this lifetime 
I bet Zoe is adorable , I want to see her face better  Go take more pictures and video Sarah 
Kidding , well , not really , but no pressure , lololol.
Im just freakin on how small they are , I can't believe it !!!!!!
Im going to be absolutely in shock when Baby and Claire have their babies , lolol !!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats Sarah! They're so cute!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

LOL, well I couldn't take any good ones today, it was all overcast and drizzly all day. :/
I think it's supposed to keep raining, too, but I'll try to get better pics soon. 
They are really tiny, lol! They don't even feel like they weigh as much as they do. They feel like little feathers.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow, we had a beautiful day here...so warm we didnt need a sweater!! It suppose to start to rain tonight though! I hope it holds off one more day...Im going to go see a few Nigerian babies just born...A friend has had 9 does and 2 bucks born so far...Im choosing two to add to Bleu's job security lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Have fun Cathy  Now that's a fun trip ! Take pictures for us


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

[No message]


----------

